# Getting started in woodburning



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Woodburning has always fascinated me. I have a starting tool with assorted tips, and I'd like to learn this craft. Can someone give me some hints? I'd especially like some links that have free patterns and instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You'll probably want to sign up on http://www.woodburner.com/. Great forum for pyrography. HERE is a link to the gallery at woodburner.com

lots of things you can work on  just pick a picture you like, trace it to a piece of wood, and...well...burn it!

heh. sorry. that's pretty simplified. But truly....almost any line drawing works well. sillouettes work particularly well.

some folks add wood stain (colors) to their work.

simple wooden boxes found at Walmart for $.99 take on a whole new look when you burn some celtic knotwork into them. Try your hand at gourds, too. They take to pyrography REALLY well.

if you start with a simple tracing with the knife tip, then do some shading with the flat tip if you have one. there is usually a rounded pointy one..that works well for texturing.

When you really get going with it, you may want to step up to a full blown pyrography set.http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/store/ is a nice store...altho some things can be found less expensively elsewhere.

A very simple sign (letters were carved out, then burned/stained) for my MIL's guest house. the image is a combination of a western clip art and some trees. It's just a piece of pine board as a base. finished with a polyurethane varnish.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I knew someone would have just the right link! Thanks, Wisconsin Ann.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ann - I LOVE that site! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

They're pretty good people over there. Lots of sharing and links to follow.


----------

